# Recipe Wanted - White Hot Dogs From Rochester New York



## two much smoke (May 24, 2010)

Does anyone have a recipe for white hot dogs. These were made famous around Rochester New York and according tom y wife are better than any other hot dog.

I have searched the net but can only find out about the history of them and nothing on how to make them.

Any help is appreciated and thanks.


----------



## mics (May 28, 2010)

how about a name or the company that made them from the info you got of the innernet. im guessing they wouldnt  be bockwurst would they?


----------



## DanMcG (May 29, 2010)

She must be talking about Zweigles, they are very good. If you want to revirse engineer them start with a weisswurst recipe and modify it to your liking.








The Zweigles I think are more of a weisswurst but alittle spicier. 60 miles away in Syracuse the favorite white hot dog is called a coney and it is a bockwurst style dog.

You can buy them online at; https://www.nystyledeli.com/cgi-bin...category&se=Hots&op=eq&nu=0&ml=50&id=SQNKqtZA]


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2010)

Recipe???

It seems they are somewhere between a hot dog & a sausage.

I like to grill my hot dogs------I like to grill my sausage.

Hmmmmm, I guess I would grill them.

Bearcarver


----------



## flash (May 29, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Recipe???
> 
> It seems they are somewhere between a hot dog & a sausage.
> 
> ...


LOL, White Hots, Red Hots.......grill, put on bun, add condiments. Eat!!


----------



## two much smoke (May 29, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> She must be talking about Zweigles, they are very good. If you want to revirse engineer them start with a weisswurst recipe and modify it to your liking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it those are the ones. I understand they are white because they use no cure in them and they have to be eaten right away or frozen.

Thanks but still looking for a recipe.


----------



## DanMcG (May 29, 2010)

Two Much Smoke said:


> You got it those are the ones. I understand they are white because they use no cure in them and they have to be eaten right away or frozen.
> 
> Thanks but still looking for a recipe.


yeap they're white because there's no cure, but they are precooked so the shelf life is longer then a fresh dog.

If you have Rytek Kutas's book you can start with his weisswurst recipe and go from there. if you want to reverse engineer it, the ingredients on the label are as follows

 PORK, WATER, BEEF, VEAL, NONFAT DRY MILK, SALT, contains 2% or less of: SODIUM LACTATE, CORN SYRUP, DEXTROSE,FLAVORINGS, SODIUM PHOSPHATES.

One dog (76grams) has 19g total fat, 660mg of salt, and 2g of sugar.

Let us know if you do try it, I'd love to know how it comes out.

and if you need a copy of Mr Kutas's recipe I can send it to ya

Good luck


----------



## tarbox55 (May 9, 2015)

The name of the company that makes them is Zweigle's. The are the skinless pop open hots made in red or white.

The white are pork hots and as far as I know Rochester, NY is the only place you can get the white hots. If you live in an area where there is a Wegman's Grocery store they used to carry a skinless pop open hot under their brand that I believe Zweigle made for them.

NY Style Deli on the internet they are available. I am from Rochester and order them from there, although they are expensive. I live in Las Vegas and shipped they are around $10.00 a pound (2 DAY AIR IN DRY ICE). I only get the white but they are to die for.

You'll never get a recipe to make them yourself. But, they are NOT Bratwurst.


----------



## larryp (May 9, 2015)

tarbox55 said:


> You'll never get a recipe to make them yourself.


The ingredient list tells him what's in them. He can calculate the corn syrup and dextrose based on common usage of those ingredients in sausage making and the phosphates based on the batch size so all he really needs to work out is what's included under the heading "flavorings". Of course that's going to be the tricky part but he's been given a general direction for the flavor profile and has an experienced taste-tester on hand to tell him when he gets it right. That's pretty close to having a recipe. A little small batch testing may not get him exactly what the company does but I'm betting it will get him something close enough for the variances not to matter. That's what clone recipes are all about. We know most companies aren't going to give away their actual recipes so we try to construct our own and get them as close as possible in results even if we have no way of knowing how close we are to their actual process.


----------



## eh1bbq (May 11, 2015)

After some digging, I found this recipe. May require some tweaking with some traditional frankfurter spices, but worth a shot anyways.  One poster mentioned his was a combination of frankfurter recipes, bockwurst recipes, and the white hot frank recipe below.

White Hot Franks

25lb Pork Trim
12.5lb Lean veal
12.5 Lean Beef
30lb Iced Water
6lb Cracker Meal
2lb Salt
1lb Corn Syrup
3oz White Pepper

Grind beef & Veal through 1/8 plate
Grind Pork through ¼ plate
Place ingredients in chopper & chop until fine texture
Stuff & link at 4inch intervals
Steam 165 f 15 minutes or until internal 155f
Cold shower

For syracuse style, this is a good foundation also.

Len Poli's Swiss Hot Dog recipe

63.00% veal
32.00% pork jowl
1.50% salt
1.25% milk, dry skim
0.85% sugar
0.42% mustard seed, ground
0.42% lemon zest
0.35% pepper, white, ground
0.10% ginger, powdered
0.06% mace, ground


----------



## idasmoker (May 11, 2015)

Here's my recipe which is pretty darn close to the real thing.  I posted this here:  http://www.wedlinydomowe.pl/en/viewtopic.php?t=6959&highlight=white+hots

 Weiner (Weisswurst) Recipe  (White Hots)


(All amounts listed are per 1 Kg meat)
Percentages
900g Pork butt, finely ground..................................90%
100g Pork back fat, finely ground...........................10%

(Below ingredients based on weight of above meat and fat)

2g Egg *White*, powder (I used Just Whites brand).......0.2%
100g Ice water..........................................................10%
40g Non-fat dry milk powder...................................4%
33g Sodium Lactate 60% solution............................3.3%
17g Salt.....................................................................1.7%
15g Corn syrup solids...............................................1.5%
10g Dextrose.............................................................1.0%
6g Onion powder....................................................0.6%
5g B&P Meat binder (sausage phosphates)............0.5%
3.9g *White* pepper.....................................................0.39%
2.1g MSG..................................................................0.21%
1g Marjoram...........................................................0.10%
1g Cardamom.........................................................0.10%
0.7g Ginger, ground..................................................0.07%
0.5g Mace..................................................................0.05%
0.5g Lemon powder (True Lemon brand is what I used)....0.05%

Notes: Sodium lactate is used because this recipe has no nitrites or nitrates. Na Lactate helps prevent microbial growth for up to 90 days in cooked sausage; you can omit Na lactate but keep in mind you will want to consume or freeze the cooked sausage within a couple days if omitted. MSG is optional of course. Feel free to substitute real egg whites and real lemon juice but adjust the water amount accordingly. I'll check my camera to see if I saved any pics of the last time I made these and also show mine next to the real Zweigle's.

1. Mix phosphates into ice water until completely dissolved.

2. Mix all dry spices into ground meat and ground fat and then add ice water and phosphate solution. Then add the sodium lactate solution and mix well.

3. Working in small batches, process in food processor until well emulsified. Keep temperature below 51 degrees F.

4. Stuff into 26 - 28 mm hog or sheep casings. I use sheep casings because they result in a tender bite. Zweigle's are packaged 6 to the pound, so try to make your links about 2.67 ounces each.

5. Process in 165 to 170 degrees F water until internal meat temperature of 152° is achieved.

6. Immediately chill in ice bath until IMT is below 100°F.

Comparison of Zwiegle's on left with mine on right (Zwiegle uses hog casings and I used lamb):

[/url]

Zwiegles's packaging, showing ingredients:

[/url]


----------



## DanMcG (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the recipes Guys, hopefully I can find some time to mix some up.


----------

